

Grid-Based Design: Six Creative Column Techniques - edw519
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/03/26/grid-based-design-six-creative-column-techniques/

======
rantfoil
The "Grids are Good" presentation by Khoi Vinh is absolutely must-read for any
designer. <http://www.subtraction.com/archives/2007/0318_oh_yeeaahh.php>

